# My kids are awesome!



## Steve H (Dec 25, 2018)

Last night one of my kids gave me this. Should last awhile!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 25, 2018)

I think they expect you to cook them something today!!
Al


----------



## Steve H (Dec 25, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> I think they expect you to cook them something today!!
> Al



No doubt! ;)


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 25, 2018)

SH, You're in business now!


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 25, 2018)

That should last a little while. Enjoy them and Merry Christmas

Chris


----------



## Steve H (Dec 25, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> That should last a little while. Enjoy them and Merry Christmas
> 
> Chris



Thanks. And a Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## GATOR240 (Dec 25, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## kruizer (Dec 25, 2018)

Now you gotta get busy. Merry Christmas


----------



## Steve H (Dec 25, 2018)

kruizer said:


> Now you gotta get busy. Merry Christmas



LOL! Merry Christmas!


----------



## cansmoke (Dec 26, 2018)

Variety is the SPICE of life!


----------

